# Wanted > Nice Bettas ??? $



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all you Betta nuts. I want to buy some nice coloured and finned Bettas. Do any of you sell in Canada? I would like to have a few types. Doug


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you heard of Aquabid? I believe there are several transhippers located in Canada if you purchase from an international breeder.


----------

